
Ask HN: Which is best Google Office outside US ? - haidrali
Hello HNers, 
Which is best google office outside US for engineering team<p>Thanks
======
herbst
Zürich clearly. But seriously no idea. I just heard Zürich was designed more
or less based on the wishes Google employees had in the already existing
offices.

------
lgieron
Cracow office is pretty cool. It's located in a (not very large) historic
building, so there's no open space. Also, the location is amazing - it's right
by historic/touristy Market Square, with hundreds (thousands?) of
cafes/bars/restaurants within a short walk.

------
Gustomaximus
As non-Googler I've been to the country HQ's in Dublin, London, Oslo and
Sydney.

I think Dublin is the best. Oslo is the most basic but is understandably
small.

------
tmwh91
Belgrave House in London is really nice...

